# bug hunt



## yen_saw (Apr 2, 2006)

I like bug hunt, particularly night hunt because at day hunt you have to chase for the bugs but for night hunt the bugs come to you  Went for one and caught lot of stuff but too bad no luna moth out there, probably too early.












We also caught some other animals like water snake and skink but here are some insects we caught that Saturday night


























and my S. lineola munching on one of the big moth we caught.... yum yum


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 3, 2006)

how does the net work do you shine blacklight on it?


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 4, 2006)

They were flourescent light, bugs are more attracted to the "white" light rather than the "yellow" light. The best light is the mercury light which cost about $100-$200 each. Here is the one with mercury light on the top of the set-up. With flourescent light lighting the white sheet up from the bottom.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 4, 2006)

lol i am to cheap but by the way is it your light?


----------



## Lukony (Apr 12, 2006)

Where did you get that netting?


----------

